# Ethoxyquin-free foods?



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

The only one I know of is Wellness, and maybe Orijen.

Welness Super5Mix is the only one sold in this area, and my dog doesn't like the taste of it at all. I wish it had more meat in it ingredients-wise.

Anyone know of any others?


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Foods confirmed to be ethoxyquin-free:

Innova
Evo
California Naturals
Blue Buffalo
By Nature
Flint River Ranch
Fromm
Merrick
Petcurean
Timberwolf
Wellness
Orijen
Acana
Nature’s Variety
Life’s Abundance
Halo (Spot’s Stew)
Horizon
Pinnacle
Canine Caviar
Eagle Pack
Evangers
Castor & Pollux
Evolve
Nature’s Logic
Grandma Mae’s
Ziwi Peak
Nature’s Logic

Information was taken from this website: http://www.swisslickswissies.com/index.php/archives/ethoxyquin


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks a LOT for the list and the link!

Arrrgh, Solid Gold DOES use ethoxyquin. I just bought Belly a whole bag!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

In my opinion any US made food cannot be determined as ethoxyquin free because I found out recently that all fish meal in the US is REQUIRED to be preserved with ethoxyquin.

The manufacturers state ethoxyquin free only means that they did not add any extra ethoxyquin while processing and making the food.

I trust Orijen to be ethoxyquin free though because Canada doesn't have that law for fish meal. Also Orijen's fish are caught locally, never preserved and never even frozen but directly used to make food. Acana is the same company so I assume the same thing happens.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir, very true. Even if it is not a fish diet, there are loop holes out there where they do not have to claim using it....


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> In my opinion any US made food cannot be determined as ethoxyquin free because I found out recently that all fish meal in the US is REQUIRED to be preserved with ethoxyquin.
> 
> The manufacturers state ethoxyquin free only means that they did not add any extra ethoxyquin while processing and making the food.
> 
> I trust Orijen to be ethoxyquin free though because Canada doesn't have that law for fish meal. Also Orijen's fish are caught locally, never preserved and never even frozen but directly used to make food. Acana is the same company so I assume the same thing happens.


It is NOT required. Suppliers can purchase a permit that allows them to use a different preservative. This is why ETQ free foods tend to be more expensive.



Leroy&Lucy'sMom said:


> Michiyo-Fir, very true. Even if it is not a fish diet, there are loop holes out there where they do not have to claim using it....


Dog food companies do not have to list ETQ on their bag, because it is added by their fish meal supplier. If you call an ask them, "Do you use ETQ to preserve your food?" they can legally say "No" because they do not add it. If you ask them, "Does your supplier use ETQ?" they will likely tell you yes, that suppliers are required to use ETQ (which is not true, as per my post above).


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> In my opinion any US made food cannot be determined as ethoxyquin free because I found out recently that all fish meal in the US is REQUIRED to be preserved with ethoxyquin.
> 
> The manufacturers state ethoxyquin free only means that they did not add any extra ethoxyquin while processing and making the food.
> 
> I trust Orijen to be ethoxyquin free though because Canada doesn't have that law for fish meal. Also Orijen's fish are caught locally, never preserved and never even frozen but directly used to make food. Acana is the same company so I assume the same thing happens.


It is not required, just recommended.

From a different thread that I posted in (http://www.dogforums.com/5-dog-food-forum/59640-does-your-dog-food.html)

Re: Does your dog food use ethoxyquin? It might....
I just did some searching on the FDA website. I have not yet found anything that says that ethoxyquin HAS to be used in the preservation of fish meal, just that a preservative MUST be used.

I found this bit to be interesting...

Quote:
Some consumers try to avoid pet foods with synthetic preservatives, such as butylated hydroxyanisole (BHA), butylated hydroxytoluene (BHT), and ethoxyquin. Ethoxyquin, in particular, has been hotly debated. Current scientific data suggest that ethoxyquin is safe, but some pet owners avoid this additive because of a suspected link to liver damage and other health problems in dogs. CVM has asked pet food producers to voluntarily lower their maximum level of ethoxyquin in dog food while more studies are being conducted on this preservative, and the industry is cooperating.

Many products preserved with naturally occurring compounds, such as tocopherols (vitamin E) or vitamin C, are available. These products have a much shorter shelf life than those with synthetic preservatives, especially once a bag of food is opened.
Here is the link to where I found this http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/.../ucm130726.htm


----------

